
Tripling an Engineering Team in Six Months – Part Four: Hiring (finally) - Sujan
https://www.zacsky.com/blog/2017/8/tripling-an-engineering-team-in-six-months-part-four-hiring-finally
======
Sujan
The "Define maximum cycle times" paragraph is absolute gold. I wish more
companies would do that.

~~~
PaulHoule
That is a gr8 article. It's clear he takes Kanban (minimize Work-in-progress)
seriously.

